# Tv star Mavis



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Just seen you on the Tele Mavis well done.

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

was that Meridian? Will have to watch at 6pm 8)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I said dont blink you will miss it.  
They wasted time me being an ordinary house wife making the tea :roll:
But I did get a sentence in, the actual filming was a good hour.
But good has come out of it as I didnt know about the vaccine and now the Oxford company have asked me to give a talk to their scientist about Mesothelioma. :wink: 
On at 6.30pm and 10pm


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is the link if you dont get Meridian 
It isnt on here yet though 
http://www.itv.com/meridian-east/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.itv.com/meridian-east/

try it now


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Can't see it yet.

Only does a bit about energy prices. The full program when I click onto it is Wed pm.

So will I have to wait until after 6pm to see it on the laptop?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Amazing Mavis: you're just like I imagine you to be.

You sound so calm and confident on the interview, not a trace of nerves.

Well done you !

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

zulurita said:


> Can't see it yet.
> 
> Only does a bit about energy prices. The full program when I click onto it is Wed pm.
> 
> So will I have to wait until after 6pm to see it on the laptop?


It comes after the Gas and Electric its about 2.30 on the scale


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Woo Hoo Mavis - you're a star!

Catz


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you see it again as it was a longer piece but not my bit :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Ive just watched it Mavis - Well done.

Today Meridian Tomorrow the World  

Good luck for tomorrow and I will see you later on in the evening.

Sonja


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done Mavis, a star is born, you'll have your own show next, you just need a catchy stage name, instead of Subo you could be Many.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

OOOOO I could have a Chat show I can do that well :lol: :lol: :lol: 

"Mavis's Moment's"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

locovan said:


> OOOOO I could have a Chat show I can do that well :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> "Mavis's Moment's"


Hardly a stretch Many, any woman could have a chat show, what we need is a how to program, maybe on how you do it, brave face and all, go for it girl.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> Ive just watched it Mavis - Well done.
> 
> Today Meridian Tomorrow the World
> 
> ...


I will be there I might need lots of cuddles or a celebration :roll: 
This is the first scan that hasn't gone to India for looking at.
Thats where the scans go to that's why we have to wait.
This time its been taken at St Barts and then looked at in St Barts all in 3 days :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we saw it, mavis!

good luck with the trilas, and we hope it proves successful, and is available generally as soon as possible. Wish there was one for Ovarian


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> we saw it, mavis!
> 
> good luck with the trilas, and we hope it proves successful, and is available generally as soon as possible. Wish there was one for Ovarian


Im going for the Adams trial still and Im asking about this vaccine trial.

Mike if you google there are lots of trials for Ovarian Cancer you have to do your own research as they dont tell you whats going you have to tell them what you want.
Its a funny world in the Cancer world.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ramondos70
Well its not good quality as we put a camera in front of the Telly but I can now show people around the world


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

WOW! Mavis your a natural star!

Regards,

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

locovan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/ramondos70
> Well its not good quality as we put a camera in front of the Telly but I can now show people around the world


Thanks Mavis.
Now I can see you use TyPhoo tea bags like me. Lubberly Jubberly.

Ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

raynipper said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/user/ramondos70
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wish they had shown more of what I said not me making Tea for the cameraman :roll:
My next interview will be in the Womans Weekly but dont know when yet.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Well done Mavis. Thanks for your You Tube link.


----------

